# Old8oy's Quick Millennium Trilogy Synopsis/Review



## wrettcaughn (Aug 2, 2010)

*The Millennium Trilogy* is a series of three Swedish films (previously novels) released in 2009.  They follow reporter Mikael Blomkvist and hacker Lisbeth Salander.

I will only be offering a quick synopsis of the first film as the following two films rely heavily on events of The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo and any discussion of them would involve spoilers...  Reviews of the films would also be spoiler heavy so they will be pretty light.

*The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo*
Quick Synopsis:
Following a political scandal which results in Blomkvist being sentenced to a prison term, an elderly man hires him to look into the disappearance of his niece nearly 4 decades prior.  Blomkvist's previous exploits attract the attention of hacker Lisbeth Salander who discovers a lead in his current case while remotely accessing his computer.  With time running out before Blomkvist must report to prison and Lisbeth Salander's own dark past creeping up, will she choose to let herself be known to him and assist in the investigation?

Quick Review:
Right off the bat I have to say that these movies  are DARK.  Very mature subject matter.  I would not recommend these films to anyone especially sensitive to violence, more specifically, violence against women.  One scene in the first film was pretty difficult to watch.

Having said that, the first two films are very good, and are highlighted by great performances by every actor involved.  The characters are fleshed out well and by the end of the first movie viewers have a vested interest in the them.  Lisbeth Salander is clearly the focal point of the entire series despite not much being revealed about her until the second film.  It's pretty refreshing to see a film full of actors/actresses you're not familiar with since you have no other performances to contaminate your view of them.  Had Lisbeth Salander been played by Natalie Portman, Angelina Jolie, or any other well known actress, their portrayals would have been clouded by Amidala or Lara Croft, etc...  Noomi Rapace is very believable as this extremely dark, troubled character.

The second film, *The Girl Who Played with Fire*, is very much focused on Lisbeth Salander's past and  her facing her demons.  I believe this film is equally as good as the first if not better since, as mentioned before, the viewer has a vested interest in seeing Salander's journey continue.

*The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest* (the third film), however, leaves a little to be desired.  On one hand, it is good to see the story come to a fitting conclusion.  Suspense though, is very sparse, especially when compared to the previous two installments.  


Conclusion:
However short and vague this "review" is, I definitely recommend this series to GBATemp's adult members.

If anyone is interested, I'll put up reviews/recommendations of movies as I watch them.


----------

